# What Brand Of Bow Do You Shoot



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't seen this thread on the woman's forum, so I thought we could run a poll to see what bows are being used by us right now. Vote on the bow that you are currently using. I know we have several guys inquire regarding purchasing bows for their counterparts. Perhaps this can help. Thanks! (*Maybe we can make this and the "Releases" thread a sticky*!) 

If you shoot a Mathews, please put it under "Other". Unfortunately I can not change the poll to include a separate category. Thank you.

1. Alpine Archer
2. Bear
3. Bowtech/Diamond
4. Darton
5. Elite
6. Hoyt/Reflex
7. Jennings
8. Martin
9. PSE/AR
10. Oneida
11. Pearson
12. Recurve/Long Bow
13. Ross
14. Other and Mathews


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hoyt*

The signature says it all!
43#
26 1/2 inch draw


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

*Hoyt*

Riptide Blue Hoyt Selena


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bowtech Guardian.

Whats up with the Mathews under other? I like it though :wink:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Mathews!!!  
Prestige and Mustang


----------



## Bowoman (Sep 15, 2007)

I chose "other" but I don't shoot a Mathews.

I shoot a Hickory Creek 24" ATA bow set at 54#'s. Most of you would recognize it from TV as the Draw-Loc  however, I don't use the locking device and I shoot it with fingers.

I use to shoot a Bear Code but a friend who owns an archery shop had me shoot this bow one day and I bought it that day. There is absolutely NO hand shock!

Vickie


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*diamond!!!!*

my first get to see if you like shooting was a pse got it for Christmas last year but i didn't like that bow and i fell in love with my diamond!! so that is the bow i am shooting...sold the pse to get also(hated to sell it due to it being a Christmas gift and all but...)i tell everyone i got it a diamond for Christmas/mothers day from my boyfriend hehehe you should of seen the looks i got from everyone....then i explained it was a bow lol


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Mathews pushed into the "other" category?


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Omega said:


> Mathews pushed into the "other" category?


LOL I didn't notice that! That's funny right there! :wink:


----------



## GobblerGetter14 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mathews Outback #70, 25:wink:1/2in DL:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*OMG!! Okay, Okay, I promise I didn't put Mathews in the "other" category on purpose!! *LOL !! By they time I realized I didn't have it in abc order AND completely left it out, I couldn't go back and edit the poll.  I could edit the rest of the post, just not the poll. Sorry Mathews shooters, really, I promise! 

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Who thinks Laurie is passive aggressive? I do, I do! :laugh:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Oh, I am sure it isn't the Mathews people who think I am passive aggressive.* Just check with the General Archery Discussion guys. They will clear it up for you. :wink:

Hint, Hint.......I don't believe in exploiting females!!!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually shoot a Bowtech Patriot and a Hoyt Vectrix. 

I am still sitting on the fence on which one I like better and now my butt hurts!:moon:


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt trykon


----------



## TargetWoman (Jul 28, 2007)

*Hoyt*

2003 Hoyt Protec
Waiting for my Hoyt 38 Ultra (riptide) to come in!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Ive got PSE _and_ ELITE _and _HOYT but I like PSE best right now its newest:wink:


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

From a martin now shooting mathews


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Diamond/Bowtech*

TecHunter Elite 26.5 DL, 52lb DW
(I love my bow!)


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Bowtech Guardian.
> 
> Whats up with the Mathews under other? I like it though :wink:


Here we go again....




I didn't realize this was for women until after i voted. :mg:

I shoot a Bowtech, Evotek, Mcpherson


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I shoot a Martin P3 and a Martin Bengal


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> TecHunter Elite 26.5 DL, 52lb DW
> (I love my bow!)


I don't blame you! It is an awesome looking bow!:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> Here we go again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok Cisco, I orginally planned it to be for the girls, but the more the merrier!:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have noticed that several of you have more than one bow. I guess you can just vote for the bow you use the most often, or perhaps the bow you like the best? I am not sure if you can vote for more than one bow? Sorry. 

I have two bows also, but I am only shooting one right now. I keep the other for my daughter if she wants to shoot!:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Martin all the way,
Scepter III, FYI this bow is in the classified, great bow in excellent cond I just can not believe I have not sold it yet!!!, anyway, I also shoot a Slayer and a P3.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Marie73 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a Parker Challenger and I just bought a Bowtech Equalizer 2 week ago. I get more speed out of the Equalizer. 25 d/l 42 d/w getting 285 with a 227 grain arrow. I wasn't getting no where nere that with the challenger. I love my Equalizer.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

*Martin Here!*

I shoot a martin leopard, and love it. M4L.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Martin S4, Slayer, Leopard, and I used to have a P3....I love them all!!!:thumbs_up 
I owned a Bowtech, a Hoyt, and a PSE before that....all nice bows...but....not as nice as my Martins


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

You know, my husband and I went into a bow shop yesterday. He got to shoot two different bows that he was wanting to try out. I am sure you know what I am going to say next!..........they did not have anything for me to shoot! Shops just don't have low poundage bows on display. It is so not fair!

The reason I bring this up is that many of you love your bows. I love mine. But, I have only shot about 4 bows my whole life. *I would love to be able to walk into a shop and try them all out!!:* That would be awesome. 

Anyway, I LOVE my Tribute. Out of the 4 bows I have shot, it is the best by far!!!:wink:

Laurie


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> You know, my husband and I went into a bow shop yesterday. He got to shoot two different bows that he was wanting to try out. I am sure you know what I am going to say next!..........they did not have anything for me to shoot! Shops just don't have low poundage bows on display. It is so not fair!
> 
> The reason I bring this up is that many of you love your bows. I love mine. But, I have only shot about 4 bows my whole life. *I would love to be able to walk into a shop and try them all out!!:* That would be awesome.
> 
> ...


I ran into this same problem when I was looking for a bow. No one had anything for me to try. They all offered to order me one but I would have to pay for it first before they ordered it. Like I am gonna buy a bow before I have even tried it out.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Nice!!*



DCH3K said:


> Ive got PSE _and_ ELITE _and _HOYT but I like PSE best right now its newest:wink:


I wish I had 3 bows! I have a Diamond Edge and I would love to try the Elite Ice. I started with a Hoyt Banshee.


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*Two Bows*

I have a Hoyt Selena for a target bow and I shoot a Mathews Mustang for hunting. I would'nt give either one up!!!!!!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hoyt Trykon Sport


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

I've shot PSE for the last 8 years as a matter of fact bought a new one last year. Can't eat more venison for the price LOL.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

As you can see, I shoot the Bowtech Equalizer. Love it!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> I don't blame you! It is an awesome looking bow!:wink:



TY Laurie! You know I'm just glad they have so many bows to choose from, they really are as different as the people who shoot them. i tried SEVERAL brands and bows out before I bought it. This one was right for me, but I'm sure it's not everyone's pick.


----------



## HRHMrsBrown (Dec 28, 2006)

Currently shooting a Hoyt Trykon Sport...though the owner of the shop keeps swearing he's going to sell me a "real target bow" next year -- i.e. one with longer ATA length. Still, I'm pretty comfy with my bow, and have been extremely pleased with my progress. Now to work on that little thing called consistency!

And, as an addendum... Before I walked into our local shop, I had narrowed the field to three bows: Hoyt Trykon Sport, Hoyt Selena, and Diamond Edge. All three met my draw length and weight requirements; of the three, only the Selena was a bit of a stretch for my budget. I was actually able to shoot all three. I haven't been able to find even that kind of selection at some of the other shops around.

The other good things about the shop? There are several female archers around; the owner's wife shoots and works the shop occasionally; and everyone has been extremely helpful. All in all, I consider myself pretty lucky.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Being a veteran, I find it the new 2008 Bowtech line awesome! I believe it is the General, The 82nd, and The 101st. Can hardly wait to see the new bows. Bowtech has done a lot for our men and women in uniform. Go team Bowtech.:wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Martin Cougar C4. I love it! I love it! I love it!
See my longer discussion on the "what bow" thread.
:wink:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> Being a veteran, I find it the new 2008 Bowtech line awesome! I believe it is the General, The 82nd, and The 101st. Can hardly wait to see the new bows. Bowtech has done a lot for our men and women in uniform. Go team Bowtech.:wink:


My hubby is getting the General in a few weeks-It looks like a mini-me of the Guardian!! 

I have a bowtech wrist band that says pray for our troops-I wear it everyday, because I for one will never forget!!:brave:Freedom isnt free!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

*Mathews*

2007 Mathews Ignition...I want the Hoyt Selena also!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mission X3 and I love it!! i had a jennings buckmaster youth bow and i loved it but i grew out of it..


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

huskerbabe said:


> My hubby is getting the General in a few weeks-It looks like a mini-me of the Guardian!!
> 
> I have a bowtech wrist band that says pray for our troops-I wear it everyday, because I for one will never forget!!:brave:Freedom isnt free!


The General is sweet. Its even quieter than the Guardian. I haven't gotten the Airbournes in yet, I am anxiously awaiting them. 
I like Laurie am a Veteran and appreciate what Bowtech has done for our troops. Its pretty awesome that a company will give so much and get others to do the same. I wish more would follow suit. Now they have the Active Duty/Veteran discount. Which rocks.
I wear my wrist band daily as well.


----------



## sennebec (Jan 2, 2007)

MATHEWS!

:wav:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

A lot of Bowtechs and Hoyts out there!:wink:


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Alpine Archery*

Alpine Archery Pink Silverado~


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> The General is sweet. Its even quieter than the Guardian. I haven't gotten the Airbournes in yet, I am anxiously awaiting them.
> I like Laurie am a Veteran and appreciate what Bowtech has done for our troops. Its pretty awesome that a company will give so much and get others to do the same. I wish more would follow suit. Now they have the Active Duty/Veteran discount. Which rocks.
> I wear my wrist band daily as well.


I didn't know they have a discount for veterans and active duty personnel!! That is awesome. We need to put a link to that program on here for sure. What a way to support our service members. That is WAY cool.

I too got to see the General. It has the roller wheels for a string guide. That is a little different. I want to see the Airborne. Not sure which route we are going. I just wish I could try out bows like the hubby gets too. The shops just don't keep lower poundage bows hanging around for females. But, that has been stated on previous threads so I need to STOP WHINNING SOLDIER!!!!!ukey: LOL


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

i love my diamond!!!!!! are they coming out with new ones this year i wander....i know i am behind in times lol


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Martin Phantom 3! love it, but possibly will shoot a new 08 bow this year at vegas :thumb:


----------



## alphach64 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hunter- Tomkat-- Target Diamond Black Ice*

Hunting bow is bowtech Tomkat Modified from stock no cheap accessories--- Target-- Diamond Black Ice-- Dark red -- Black Ice is the smoothest Bow I have ever shot--- Tomkat is fast-compact-lightweight- Excelllent in the woods


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

alphach64 said:


> Hunting bow is bowtech Tomkat Modified from stock no cheap accessories--- Target-- Diamond Black Ice-- Dark red -- Black Ice is the smoothest Bow I have ever shot--- Tomkat is fast-compact-lightweight- Excelllent in the woods


We bought a dark red Black Ice as a target bow. I must say it is the prettiest bow I have ever seen. We are selling it right now on ebay because neither one of us have time to shoot it with hunting season going on. I am just wondering if it is the say dark red that you have? And yes, it is a smooth shooting bow!!!!


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

*Bear Instinct*

I don't see a lot of women with the bear bow. I did a lot of searching for a bow with the draw length, axle-to-axle length, and draw weight I needed. I finally found it. THIS BOW IS AWESOME I"ll try to get some pictures of it on here for ya"ll

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/BalazsBearInstinct.shtml


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

*Hoyt Kobalt*

Hey ladies! I took my gf. to look at the new Hoyt Kobalt. Its only 28" ata. so I figured it would look like a kids bow, not! Its an awesome machine. The pro shop just got it in that morning and they put a rest and a loop on it. I myself am a 26inch draw but shoot 70lbs. She and I both shot the bow and its one of the smoothest bows Ive ever shot. What I was the most impressed with was the lack of shock and it was silent. I highly recommend those of you who shoot hoyt to look at his bow, I dont think the selena has anything on the new Kobalt. just my opinion though.


----------



## qt_bow_grl88 (Oct 11, 2007)

*I've changed to a Mathews!*

When I first started a couple years ago my boyfriend got me into archery with a cheap browning bow. I loved shooting so much he had to get me a better bow! So I changed to a Hoyt Rintec, then a Hoyt Selena, and finally now I have a Mathews Ignition which I love! I've never shot anything that shoots as smoothly as the Ignition! That is the bow I hunted with this year and I got a small 4x4 buck with it. That was the first deer I ever shot with a bow so I was really excited. I also am into target shooting and plan on getting a bowtech equalizer for that.


----------



## Monicas (Apr 10, 2007)

*Hoyt!*

I shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite and absolutely love it!


----------



## Zenith Girl (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for starting this thread Laurie. I live in Australia so it's really interesting to see what all the girls in the US are shooting. I am currently shooting a Mathews Mustang (24" @ 43lbs), but I'm looking at trying the Elite Ice or the Mathews Prestige for '08.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Zenith Girl said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Laurie. I live in Australia so it's really interesting to see what all the girls in the US are shooting. I am currently shooting a Mathews Mustang (24" @ 43lbs), but I'm looking at trying the Elite Ice or the Mathews Prestige for '08.


Hey, no problem! I just wanted to see what everyone was shooting. It is so hard to try out all of the bows since most shops don't consider us females when stocking bows. It is interesting to see what is out there.
Laurie


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

FRED BEAR TREK!! will be buying a new fred bear soon!!


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*I have more than one*

hoyt Powertech
mathews Drenalin


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I salute all the women in archery!


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

I shoot 07' Mathews Ignition! Shoots great!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> Hey, no problem! I just wanted to see what everyone was shooting. It is so hard to try out all of the bows since most shops don't consider us females when stocking bows. It is interesting to see what is out there.
> Laurie


Laurie, I don't thinks its that we don't consider the women (leftys have the same problem). Its about tying the money up in slow moving inventory. I sold one Equalizer so far this year and yes I special ordered it for the woman. I have sold many edges. And keep them in stock all draw weights available. Most are willing to drop $300 for a bow completely setup if they haven't shot before but aren't willing to drop $700 for a bare bow if they aren't sure they would like it. Traditionally 70lb bows sell more than anyother draw weight. However, the trend is changing, I think we have sold more 60lb bows this year. We try to keep 60 and 70lbers in all models in stock. Alot of women can shoot the 60lbers turned down the biggest problem is drawlength options.
I will say we are seeing more and more women getting into the sport. Hopefully companies will start offering more bows that will go to the 24" drawlengths.


----------



## dlbailey (Feb 9, 2006)

Hoyt Powertec
261/2"
47#
Was shooting Carbon Express 100 Arrows
Switching to Gold Tip

Also have my first bow- Jennings
We were saving it for my son to shoot after he grows out of his Banshee, but he refuses to shoot anything but a hoyt. 

To the lady who mentioned not being able to find a bow to shoot at a local shop...you might ask them to turn down a higher power bow. That is how I tried out the Powertec. The local shop owner changed a draw length and turned down a 50-60 bow to around 48....it gave me an idea of the feel of the bow before I ordered. I also just had someone do that with the Kobalt to feel it. It was sweeeeet!

dlbailey


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I'm new to the site, just found it today. I've been a backyard shooter for about 7 years now and hunted for the last two. I've been lucky enough to kill three deer with my first bow which was a PSE Nova (DL 26", 48#.) My hubby got me started bowhunting, it was one of those things that if you can't beat him join him.  We have a great time hunting and shooting together. I just bought a used Mathews SQ2 from a co-worker. Finally got to shoot it yesterday and I just love it!! I was waiting on a cam to lower the draw length to 25", if I can find a 26" cam (SL2-ER) I may go back to that length; it's set at 51 pounds.
See ya,
Lori


----------



## OhioKate (Dec 15, 2007)

2007 *Mathews* Prestige, Black Out Blue. 25" draw, 38#s. I've only been shooting 3D and spots so far, but hitting 'X's and 11 rings. Love this bow!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't think you can change your vote if you buy a new bow. Not that I am changing from MY Bowtech, but it occured to me that many may have got new Christmas presents that might affect the poll......oops! I still think it is a good representation of what we are shooting out there. Thanks everyone for participating in the poll.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

huskerbabe said:


> I actually shoot a Bowtech Patriot and a Hoyt Vectrix.
> 
> I am still sitting on the fence on which one I like better and now my butt hurts!:moon:


lol nice one


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews FX2 and a Bowtech Allegiance, both 40/50# with 28# DL..


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well since my daughter wants to start shooting 3D again.. I dusted off the old
Forge Flite Lightning Strike it's old but hey it shoots good.
Browning Baracuda for bowfishing
Ben Pearson recurve 
Mathews DXT (ordered)
I can't wait til it gets here.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm thankful that Bowtech developed the Equalizer so we gals can shoot a fast bow that weighs little.  My set-up is in my signature.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

canam said:


> I'm thankful that Bowtech developed the Equalizer so we gals can shoot a fast bow that weighs little.  My set-up is in my signature.


The 1 problem I have is my draw length to long for most "womens" bows, so i have to have mens bow...I'm just on the border of some with a 28" DL


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Elite Ice! Just got it for Christmas but Love it!!:teeth:


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm a beginner in the archery department. i own the diamond edge. left handed 40-50lbs., with a 27" draw length. being right handed but left eye dominant i wanted a good starter bow before i upgraded to a high end bow. the diamond edge was the one for me......another year or so i will know my likes and dislikes and be able to make an educated decision on my high end bow. would love a matthews.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

canam said:


> I'm thankful that Bowtech developed the Equalizer so we gals can shoot a fast bow that weighs little.  My set-up is in my signature.


That is fast! I am going to shoot the 5.5 Speed Pro Max's with a 55 grain field point for 3-D. I'll shoot it through the chrono and find out my FPS and let ya know what I am getting with it using my set up on my Tribute. 

I almost got the Equalizer but fell in love with the Tribby. There both great bows! 

Awesome!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow laurie that is an awfully light arrow to shoot 50# with. Have you papertuned it? I am wondering how much archers paradox you will get with that set-up.


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*Matthews*

I shoot a matthew ignition and love it.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

huskerbabe said:


> Wow laurie that is an awfully light arrow to shoot 50# with. Have you papertuned it? I am wondering how much archers paradox you will get with that set-up.



Ahhhh, I knew I would probably get some inquiry as to what my set up is. My bow is actually turned down to about 45# and I have shot these arrows before. Paper tuned them last summer. Every thing went fine. I was using a 75 grain field point at that time though. So the only thing I am switching up is the 55 grain field point.

At the beginning of hunting season last fall I switched to a heavier Axis arrow. Several people had suggested it for hunting, penetration, blah, blah, blah. Well, if you were watching our hunting contest here on the women's forum you'll notice I didn't get squat this year. Did get a couple of shots, but miss judged range, so then I bought range finders, did call in a buck but missed, and several other things happened also. 

Anyway, now that hunting season is over I am going back to the light arrow. The center of gravity is right. However, my hubby and the bow shop can explain that a little more. I am learning as I go. One day I WILL have all of the technical stuff down. 

So, that is my story and I am sticking to it. I know there are a lot more technical things I could address, however, unfortunately I am still relying on the male species/counterpart for direction and advice at this point in the shoot.  One day that will change though......:wink: Hope that clarify's at least a little.

Archers Paradox? Unsure what that is? 
Laurie


----------



## firegal (Jan 13, 2008)

I shoot the Bowtech Equalizer and the Elite Fire. Love them both!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

huskerbabe said:


> Wow laurie that is an awfully light arrow to shoot 50# with. Have you papertuned it? I am wondering how much archers paradox you will get with that set-up.


Ok, I have googled the "archers paradox" and found some wonderful information. 

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/ArchersParadox/Archersparadox.htm

These speed pro max's are spined to cover from 30 lbs to 75 lbs. The 75 lbs are spined at 31 inches. That being said, me shooting 45 lbs at the 24 inch arrow length should be covered with minimal spine deflection. 

The above article explains in depth the whole archers paradox. Thank you for challenging me in an area I was not too familiar with. This gave me the opportunity to learn yet another thing about this wonderful new addiction!!!:wink:

Laurie


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*bows*

I shoot a matthews ignition and love it! I used to shoot a hoyt selena but traded it for the ignition and have yet to regret trading for it!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT 25" 50#. It's my first and only bow. except for a recurve when I was a little doe. Great for hunting whitetails. Brings me good luck!!!:wave: My husband surprised me with it 2 years ago. I didn't try anything else. LOVE my bow and my husband!!!


----------



## JCover (Apr 7, 2005)

I am now shooting the Martin Bengal that I got as a late x-mas present. It is a 28 draw length and at 35 pounds. Very nice bow especially in the midnight blue.


----------



## Felicity (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm shooting a Hoyt TurboTec and love it!


----------



## ~Sweetie~ (Feb 11, 2008)

Bowtech Equalizer all the way!!!!


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

*Diamond Edge*

I currently shot the Diamond Edge...but my husband is getting me a Mathews DXT next week...WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Huntin Daddy (Feb 17, 2007)

*Hoyt*

Vtec baby


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

PSE-X FORCE!!!

LOVE it!!!

Bonnie


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

*Apa*

APA all the way....60# 28" draw


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

laurie6805 said:


> You know, my husband and I went into a bow shop yesterday. He got to shoot two different bows that he was wanting to try out. I am sure you know what I am going to say next!..........they did not have anything for me to shoot! Shops just don't have low poundage bows on display. It is so not fair!
> 
> The reason I bring this up is that many of you love your bows. I love mine. But, I have only shot about 4 bows my whole life. *I would love to be able to walk into a shop and try them all out!!:* That would be awesome.
> 
> ...





mooseswife said:


> I ran into this same problem when I was looking for a bow. No one had anything for me to try. They all offered to order me one but I would have to pay for it first before they ordered it. Like I am gonna buy a bow before I have even tried it out.


Amen Sister!!! Add the fact that I am left handed in there and it's darn near impossible to find other bows for me to shoot. Like how am I supposed to pony up $600-$1000 for a bow that I have no idea if I like how it shoots? I guess we are supposed to be good girls and just buy it cuz it's PURDY!


----------



## grls_hunt2 (Mar 22, 2008)

*bow*

Parker Challenger :wink: I love my little bow!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*Bowtech*

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer. I've only been shooting about a week now, but I love it.


----------



## Ironhunter (Sep 25, 2006)

*Bowtech*

Shooting a Bowtech Guardian and love it.


----------



## physed68 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hoyt All The Way*

I shoot a Hoyt Selena in bowhunter class and a Hoyt Vantage X8 for freestyle


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I've got to change my vote to Martin.........the Firecat absolutely ROCKS!!! :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

*Diamond*

I bought the diamond rock as a custom package. Should be here soon :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wanted to update. I no longer have my Mathews FX2...I'm 100% bowtechin it now. Allegiance in 40-50 and Equalizer in 50-60 both with 27" DL. Alle for 3D, Eq for huntin (its been crackerized)..:tongue:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> Just wanted to update. I no longer have my Mathews FX2...I'm 100% bowtechin it now. Allegiance in 40-50 and Equalizer in 50-60 both with 27" DL. Alle for 3D, Eq for huntin (its been crackerized)..:tongue:


You're lovin the Equalizer aren't you? :tongue:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I shoot an olympic style recurve bow.....made by Win & Win

I shoot the Win & Win Winact with Win & Win Winact carbon limbs

Gemma :wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Several over the years but Bowtech & Ross for now. :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> You're lovin the Equalizer aren't you? :tongue:


:wink:you know it..:archery:Just like I know you're lovin yours..:cocktail:


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

When it comes to compounds, I am a Bowtech believer... I used to shoot a Parker and I have tried the Matthews but by far my preference is the Bowtech and the model I recommend is the Equalizer!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Txbowtechlady said:


> When it comes to compounds, I am a Bowtech believer... I used to shoot a Parker and I have tried the Matthews but by far my preference is the Bowtech and the model I recommend is the Equalizer!!!



I was totally an Equalizer gal too, until I picked up the Firecat. WOW!!! It is so much smoother and faster then the Equalizer. I was pulling 48 lbs and getting 283 with the Equalizer and my shoulder would kill me after a 3D round. Now with the Firecat, I am pulling 55lbs and getting 294. And shoulder feels great...........:wink:


----------



## antlerlust (May 28, 2008)

I'm a Mathews kind of gal!


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bear Truth II...*

Great bow, great price!!!! Holla to all the Bear Archery babes out there! Hope you get a chance to shoot this bow. It is awesome. I had an Instinct -another great bow. Then, I got a Truth and took the biggest buck of my career so far with it. Really looking forward to this season with my new T2.


----------

